# اشياء تسقط منك ولاتسمع صوتها



## candy shop (28 يناير 2009)

أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ ! ‎

((ليس بالضرورة ان تسمع اصواتهم كي تدرك أنهم سقطوا منك‎ ... )) ‎ ‎ 
بعض انواع السقوط لا يعادله مراره سوى مرارة الموت‎ 
‎ 
‎ 

فالبعض‎ ‎يسقط من العين.‎ 
والبعض يسقط من القلب‎. 
والبعض يسقط من الذاكرة.
‎ 

والذي‎ ‎يسقط من العين‎. 
يسقط بعد مراحل من الصدمه؛ والدهشة؛ والاستنكار؛‏‎ ‎والاحتقار‎ 
ومحاولات فاشله لتبرير اختياره هذا النوع من السقوط‎ ..
‎ 
‎ 


أما سقوط القلب‎. 
فإنه يلي مراحل من الحب‎ ,, 
والحلم الجميل‎ ,,, 
والاحساس بالضياع والندم ومحاولات فاشله لاحياء مشاعر ماتت‎ ..! ‎ ‎ 



أما سقوط الذاكره‎. 
فإنه يبدأ بعد مراحل من التذكر‎ ‎والحنين‎ 
وبعد معارك مريره مع النسيان‎ 
ناتجه عن الرغبه في التمسك بأطياف أحداث‎ ‎انتهت‎ .. 
وغالبا يكون سقوط الذاكره هو آخر مراحل السقوط‎ 
وهو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎ ... ‎ 
‎ 


وليس بالضرورة ان الذي يسقط من عينيك يسقط من قلبك‎ .. 
أو أن الذي يسقط من قلبك يسقط من ذاكرتك‎ ..! 
فلكل سقوط أسبابه التي قد‎ ‎لا تتأثر أو تؤثر في النوع الآخر من السقوط‎ 
‎ 
‎ 
فالبعض يسقط من قلبك‎ ,, 
لكنه يظل محتفظا بمساحاته النقيه في عينيك‎ 
فيتحول احساسك المتضخم بحبه الى‎ ‎احساس متضخم باحترامه‎ 
فتعامله بتقدير .. امتنانا لقدرته السامية في الاحتفاظ‎ ‎بصورته الملونه في عينيك‎ 
برغم امتساح الصورة من قلبك‎ .. 
وهذا النوع من‎ ‎البشر يجعلك تردد بينك وبين نفسك كلما تذكرته ... شكرا‎ 
‎ 
‎ 
أما المعاناة‎ ‎الكبرى‎ .. 
فهي حين يسقط من عينيك إنسان ما‎ 
لكنه لااااا يسقط من قلبك‎ ! 
ويظل معلقا بين مراحل سقوط القلب وسقوطالعين‏‎ 
وتبقى وحدك الضحية لأحاسيس‎ ‎مزعجة‎ 
تحبه ,,, لكنك بينك وبين نفسك تحتقره‎ 
وربما احتقارك له أكثر من حبك‎ ...! ‎ 
‎ 

ولأن الذاكرة كالطريق‎. 
تلتقط معظم الوجوه التي‎ ‎تلتقيها‎ 
والتي قد لا يعني لك أمرها شيئا‎ 
فإن سقوط الذاكرة هو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎ 
لأنه آخر مراحل سقوطهم منك‎ .. 
فالذي يسقط من الذاكرة لا يبقى في‎ ‎القلب ,,, ولا يبقى في العين .



منقول ​


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2009)

*موضوع متميييييييييز يا كاندي...
مرسي ليكي
يسوع يحميكي*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 يناير 2009)

*الموضوع اكتر من رائع يا كاندى*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> ‎
> ‎
> وليس بالضرورة ان الذي يسقط من عينيك يسقط من قلبك‎ ..
> أو أن الذي يسقط من قلبك يسقط من ذاكرتك‎ ..!
> ...


*
كلام جميل جدا

شكرا كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Ferrari (28 يناير 2009)

> ولأن الذاكرة كالطريق‎.
> تلتقط معظم الوجوه التي‎ ‎تلتقيها‎
> والتي قد لا يعني لك أمرها شيئا‎
> فإن سقوط الذاكرة هو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎
> ...





موضوع جامد جداً يا كاندى تسلم ايديك

الرب يبارك حياتِك

​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2009)

> أما المعاناة‎ ‎الكبرى‎ ..
> فهي حين يسقط من عينيك إنسان ما‎
> لكنه لااااا يسقط من قلبك‎ !
> ويظل معلقا بين مراحل سقوط القلب وسقوطالعين‏‎
> ...


​
رائع هو موضوعك كاندي

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> أما المعاناة‎ ‎الكبرى‎ ..
> فهي حين يسقط من عينيك إنسان ما‎
> لكنه لااااا يسقط من قلبك‎ !
> ويظل معلقا بين مراحل سقوط القلب وسقوطالعين‏‎
> ...



*كلام جميل يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *موضوع متميييييييييز يا كاندي...*
> 
> *مرسي ليكي*
> 
> *يسوع يحميكي*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الموضوع اكتر من رائع يا كاندى*


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا*​
> *شكرا كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
شكرااااااا لتشجيعك يا مايكل 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> موضوع جامد جداً يا كاندى تسلم ايديك​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتِك​


 
شكرااااااا لتشجيعك يا فرارى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع هو موضوعك كاندي
> 
> ربنا يباركك اختي
> 
> سلام المسيح


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *كلام جميل يا كاندى​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 فبراير 2009)

موضوع اكثر من راااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## ناوناو (5 فبراير 2009)

موضوع رائع وجاي علي وتر حساس
شكرا لتعبك وربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كاندى موضوع راااااااائع جدا


ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راااااااااائع​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك يا قمر​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> موضوع رائع وجاي علي وتر حساس
> شكرا لتعبك وربنا يباركك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كاندى موضوع راااااااائع جدا​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2009)

*اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*

*أشياء تسقط منك ولاتسمع صوتها......** 




(( ليس بالضرورة ان تسمع اصواتهم كي تدرك أنهم سقطوا منك )) . . !!*

*بعض انواع السقوط لا يعادله مراره
فالبعض يسقط من العين
والبعض يسقط من القلب‎ . .
والبعض يسقط من الذاكرة‎ . .‎ 

والذي‎ ‎يسقط من العين‎ 
*
*يسقط بعد مراحل من الصدمه؛ والدهشة؛ والاستنكار؛‏‎ ‎والاحتقار‎ 
ومحاولات فاشله لتبرير اختياره هذا النوع من السقوط‎ ..!! ‎ 

أما سقوط القلب‎ 

فإنه يلي مراحل من الحب‎ ,, 
والحلم الجميل‎ ,,, 
والاحساس بالضياع والندم ومحاولات فاشله لاحياء مشاعر ماتت‎ ..!!! ‎ 



أما سقوط الذاكره‎ 

فإنه يبدأ بعد مراحل من التذكر‎ ‎والحنين‎ 
وبعد معارك مريره مع النسيان‎ 
ناتجه عن الرغبه في التمسك بأطياف أحداث‎ ‎انتهت‎ .. 
وغالبا يكون سقوط الذاكره هو آخر مراحل السقوط‎ 
وهو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎ ...!!!! ‎ 

وليس بالضرورة ان الذي يسقط من عينيك يسقط من قلبك‎ ..!! 
أو أن الذي يسقط من قلبك يسقط من ذاكرتك‎ ..! 

فلكل سقوط أسبابه التي قد‎ ‎لا تتأثر أو تؤثر في النوع الآخر من السقوط‎ 

فالبعض يسقط من قلبك‎ ,, 

لكنه يظل محتفظا بمساحاته النقيه في عينيك‎ 
فيتحول احساسك المتضخم بحبه الى‎ ‎احساس متضخم باحترامه‎ 
فتعامله بتقدير .. امتنانا لقدرته السامية في الاحتفاظ‎ ‎بصورته الملونه في عينيك‎ 
برغم امتساح الصورة من قلبك‎ ..!!!!!! 
وهذا النوع من‎ ‎البشر يجعلك تردد بينك وبين نفسك كلما تذكرته ... 




أما المعاناة‎ ‎الكبرى‎ .. 
فهي حين يسقط من عينيك إنسان ما‎ 
لكنه لااااا يسقط من قلبك‎ ! 
ويظل معلقا بين مراحل سقوط القلب وسقوط العين‏‎ 
وتبقى وحدك الضحية لأحاسيس‎ ‎مزعجة‎ 
تحبه ,,, لكنك بينك وبين نفسك تحتقره‎ 
وربما احتقارك له أكثر من حبك‎ ...!!! ‎ 

ولأن الذاكرة كالطريق‎ 
تلتقط معظم الوجوه التي‎ ‎تلتقيها‎ 
والتي قد لا يعني لك أمرها شيئا‎ 
فإن سقوط الذاكرة هو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎ 
لأنه آخر مراحل سقوطهم منك‎ ..!! 
فالذي يسقط من الذاكرة لا يبقى في‎ ‎القلب ولا يبقى في العين *
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*

موضوع جميل يا جوجو

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا جوجو​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميرررسى على الموضوع ​
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك الطيب*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## zezza (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*

كلام حلو اوى اوى 
تسلم ايدك 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك و قلمك الحلو 
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*

موضوع اكثر من رااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*





جميل جداااا يا جوجو

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*



zezza قال:


> كلام حلو اوى اوى ​
> تسلم ايدك
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك و قلمك الحلو ​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*ولكنها كلمات منقولة *
*واسف لعدم ذكرى لذلك ماخدتش بالى *
*شكرا ليكى ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رااااااااائع​
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك​


*شكرا يا الملكة لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا جوجو
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*شكرا كليموا لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## rana1981 (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*

*موضوع وكلام رائع جدا يا جوجو 
تسلم ايديك​*


----------



## just member (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*



rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع وكلام رائع جدا يا جوجو​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك*​


*ميرسى يا رنا على مرورك وكلمتك الطيبة *
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## god love 2011 (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*

_       أما سقوط الذاكره‎ 

فإنه يبدأ بعد مراحل من التذكر‎ ‎والحنين‎ 
وبعد معارك مريره مع النسيان‎ 
ناتجه عن الرغبه في التمسك بأطياف أحداث‎ ‎انتهت‎ .. 
وغالبا يكون سقوط الذاكره هو آخر مراحل السقوط‎ 
وهو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎ ...!!!! ‎ 

وليس بالضرورة ان الذي يسقط من عينيك يسقط من قلبك‎ ..!! 
أو أن الذي يسقط من قلبك يسقط من ذاكرتك‎ ..! 

فلكل سقوط أسبابه التي قد‎ ‎لا تتأثر أو تؤثر في النوع الآخر من السقوط‎ 

موضوع هايل بجد
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​ _​


----------



## just member (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*



سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _أما سقوط الذاكره‎ _​
> 
> _فإنه يبدأ بعد مراحل من التذكر‎ ‎والحنين‎ _
> _وبعد معارك مريره مع النسيان‎ _
> ...


*ميرسى اكتيييير ليكى يا سيمون على مرورك الجميل*
*والذى السعدنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## اين الحقيقه (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*

ربنا يباركك على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## just member (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: اشياء تسقط منك ولا تسمع صوتها*



اين الحقيقه قال:


> ربنا يباركك على هذا الموضوع المميز


*شكرا اخى العزيز على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## ارووجة (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ ‎*








أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ ‎

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif](( ليس بالضرورة ان تسمع اصواتهم كي تدرك أنهم سقطوا منك )) . . !!
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]بعض انواع السقوط لا يعادله مراره
‎ 
فالبعض‎ ‎يسقط من العين‎ . .
والبعض يسقط من القلب‎ . .
والبعض يسقط من الذاكرة‎ . .
‎ 
والذي‎ ‎يسقط من العين‎ 
يسقط بعد مراحل من الصدمه؛ والدهشة؛ والاستنكار؛‏‎ ‎والاحتقار‎ 
ومحاولات فاشله لتبرير اختياره هذا النوع من السقوط‎ ..!! ‎ 
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
أما سقوط القلب‎ 
فإنه يلي مراحل من الحب‎ ,, 
والحلم الجميل‎ ,,, 
والاحساس بالضياع والندم ومحاولات فاشله لاحياء مشاعر ماتت‎ ..!!! ‎ 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]أما سقوط الذاكره‎ 
فإنه يبدأ بعد مراحل من التذكر‎ ‎والحنين‎ 
وبعد معارك مريره مع النسيان‎ 
ناتجه عن الرغبه في التمسك بأطياف أحداث‎ ‎انتهت‎ .. 
وغالبا يكون سقوط الذاكره هو آخر مراحل السقوط‎ 
وهو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎ …!!!! 
‎ 
وليس بالضرورة ان الذي يسقط من عينيك يسقط من قلبك‎ ..!! 
أو أن الذي يسقط من قلبك يسقط من ذاكرتك‎ ..! [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]فلكل سقوط أسبابه التي قد‎ ‎لا تتأثر أو تؤثر في 
النوع الآخر من السقوط‎ 
‎ 
فالبعض يسقط من قلبك‎ ,, 
لكنه يظل محتفظا بمساحاته النقيه في عينيك‎ 
فيتحول 
احساسك المتضخم بحبه 
الى‎
‎احساس متضخم باحترامه‎ 
فتعامله بتقدير .. امتنانا لقدرته السامية في الاحتفاظ‎ 
‎بصورته الملونه في عينيك‎ 
برغم امتساح الصورة من قلبك‎ ..!!!!!![/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]وهذا النوع من‎ ‎البشر يجعلك تردد بينك وبين نفسك
شكرا‎ 
كلما تذكرته … 
‎ 
أما المعاناة‎ ‎الكبرى‎ .. 
فهي حين يسقط من عينيك إنسان ما‎ 
لكنه لااااا يسقط من قلبك‎ ! 
ويظل معلقا بين مراحل سقوط القلب وسقوط العين‏‎ 
وتبقى وحدك الضحية لأحاسيس‎ ‎مزعجة‎ 
تحبه ,,, لكنك بينك وبين نفسك تحتقره‎ 
وربما احتقارك له أكثر من حبك‎ …!!! 
‎ 
ولأن الذاكرة كالطريق‎ 
تلتقط معظم الوجوه التي‎ ‎تلتقيها‎ 
والتي قد لا يعني لك أمرها شيئا‎ 
فإن سقوط الذاكرة هو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎ 
لأنه آخر مراحل سقوطهم منك‎ ..!! 
فالذي يسقط من الذاكرة لا يبقى في‎ ‎القلب ,,, ولا يبقى في العين [/FONT]




​


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ ‎*




> ولأن الذاكرة كالطريق‎
> تلتقط معظم الوجوه التي‎ ‎تلتقيها‎
> والتي قد لا يعني لك أمرها شيئا‎
> فإن سقوط الذاكرة هو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎
> ...



الشكر الجزيل الك اختى

للموضوع الرائع الذي يحتوي

اجمل المعاني والعبارات

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ ‎*

*موضوع رائع يا ارووجة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## ارووجة (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ ‎*

وشكرا لمروركن الطيب ^_^


----------



## جيلان (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ ‎*



> > برغم امتساح الصورة من قلبك‎ ..!!!!!!
> > وهذا النوع من‎ ‎البشر يجعلك تردد بينك وبين نفسك
> > شكرا‎
> > كلما تذكرته …
> > ...



*رائعة بجد
وممكن فى ناس بتتعاملى معاهم كويس مهما عملو معاكى عشن عايزة تكونى كويسة لاخر وقت لانك بينك وبين نفسك مش ممكن تكونى حاجة تانية يا اما هتتعبى اكتر لو حسيتى بكدى
ميرسى حبيبتى للموضوع التحفة بجد *


----------



## غصن زيتون (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ ‎*




> > الذي يسقط من الذاكرة لا يبقى في‎ ‎القلب ,,, ولا يبقى في العين




_جميل جدااااااااااااااً الموضوع
ارووجة
ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2010)

*أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*

بعض انواع السقوط لا يعادله مراره
‎ فالبعض‎ ‎يسقط من العين‎ . .
والبعض يسقط من القلب‎ . .
والبعض يسقط من الذاكرة‎ . .‎ 
‎ 
والذي‎ ‎يسقط من العين‎ 
يسقط بعد مراحل من الصدمه؛ والدهشة؛ والاستنكار؛‏‎ ‎والاحتقار‎ 
ومحاولات فاشله لتبرير اختياره هذا النوع من السقوط‎ ..!! ‎ 

أما سقوط القلب‎ 

فإنه يلي مراحل من الحب‎ ,, 
والحلم الجميل‎ ,,, 
والاحساس بالضياع والندم ومحاولات فاشله لاحياء مشاعر ماتت‎ ..!!! 

‎ 
أما سقوط الذاكره‎ 

فإنه يبدأ بعد مراحل من التذكر‎ ‎والحنين‎ 
وبعد معارك مريره مع النسيان‎ 
ناتجه عن الرغبه في التمسك بأطياف أحداث‎ ‎انتهت‎ .. 
وغالبا يكون سقوط الذاكره هو آخر مراحل السقوط‎ 
وهو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎ ...!!!! ‎ 
‎ 
وليس بالضرورة ان الذي يسقط من عينيك يسقط من قلبك‎ ..!! 
أو أن الذي يسقط من قلبك يسقط من ذاكرتك‎ ..! 

فلكل سقوط أسبابه التي قد‎ ‎لا تتأثر أو تؤثر في النوع الآخر من السقوط‎ 
‎ 
فالبعض يسقط من قلبك‎ ,, 
لكنه يظل محتفظا بمساحاته النقيه في عينيك‎ 
فيتحول احساسك المتضخم بحبه الى‎ ‎احساس متضخم باحترامه‎ 
فتعامله بتقدير .. امتنانا لقدرته السامية في الاحتفاظ‎ ‎بصورته الملونه في عينيك‎ 
برغم امتساح الصورة من قلبك‎ ..!!!!!! 
وهذا النوع من‎ ‎البشر يجعلك تردد بينك وبين نفسك كلما تذكرته ... 



‎ 
أما المعاناة‎ ‎الكبرى‎ .. 
فهي حين يسقط من عينيك إنسان ما‎ 
لكنه لااااا يسقط من قلبك‎ ! 
ويظل معلقا بين مراحل سقوط القلب وسقوط العين‏‎ 
وتبقى وحدك الضحية لأحاسيس‎ ‎مزعجة‎ 
تحبه ,,, لكنك بينك وبين نفسك تحتقره‎ 
وربما احتقارك له أكثر من حبك‎ ...!!! ‎ 
‎ 
ولأن الذاكرة كالطريق‎ 
تلتقط معظم الوجوه التي‎ ‎تلتقيها‎ 
والتي قد لا يعني لك أمرها شيئا‎ 
فإن سقوط الذاكرة هو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎ 
لأنه آخر مراحل سقوطهم منك‎ ..!! 
فالذي يسقط من الذاكرة لا يبقى في‎ ‎القلب ,,, ولا يبقى في العين ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*

موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*

*موضوع ممتاز جدا عزيزتي
احييكي علية
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Critic (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*




> أما المعاناة‎ ‎الكبرى‎ ..
> فهي حين يسقط من عينيك إنسان ما‎
> لكنه لااااا يسقط من قلبك‎ !
> ويظل معلقا بين مراحل سقوط القلب وسقوط العين‏‎
> ...




*صدقنى المعاناه الاكب هو الوضع المعكوس عن تجربة*

* ان تسقط انت من عين انسان لانك خذلته بسبب ظروفك*
*و كرهك بعد حب اعتقادا منه انك خنته*
*و كل ما تيجى سيرتك يعيط *
*و لا يوجد اى طريقة لك لاثبات انها ظروف لانك ببساطة ...انفصلت عنه*

*و المصيبة الاكبر و الاكبر انك تبقى شايل الذنب لانك عارف انه بيكرهك بسبب جرحك ليه !*

*ولا حل الا الانتظار لحد ما الزمن ينسيه*


*اه منك قلبت على المواجع*


----------



## طحبوش (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*

الاحزن من كده لما توقع منك 100 دولار و انت في الباص و تشوفي الي اخدها و تروح و بعدين تستنتجي ان دي المية دولار بتاعك و دي وقعت من غير ما تحسي بيها دي معناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*

ميرسي يا سندريلا يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*

نورت يا مينا بمرورك الرقيق

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*

*اه منك قلبت على المواجع* 
ههههههههههههه
معلش بقي مكنش قصدي

وانا بنت مش ولد علي فكره هههههههههه


----------



## Critic (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*



> ههههههههههههه
> معلش بقي مكنش قصدي
> 
> وانا بنت مش ولد علي فكره هههههههههه


*اسف اختى ما اخدتش بالى*
*بس مش فارقة*
*قلبتى عليا المواجع بردو*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*

ههههههههههههه

طيب معلش يا جميل للمره التانيه ههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل جدا


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*

كلام جميل اوي يارب مافيش حاجة توقع من حد :d
ميرسي روزي


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*


أما المعاناة‎ ‎الكبرى‎ .. 
فهي حين يسقط من عينيك إنسان ما‎ 
لكنه لااااا يسقط من قلبك‎ ! 
ويظل معلقا بين مراحل سقوط القلب وسقوط العين‏‎ 
وتبقى وحدك الضحية لأحاسيس‎ ‎مزعجة‎ 
تحبه ,,, لكنك بينك وبين نفسك تحتقره‎ 
وربما احتقارك له أكثر من حبك‎

روزي

بالفعل هنا الوضع مذري

ويحتاج الى علاج بالارادة القوية..

اشكرك اختي للموضوع القيم

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك..



 ‎


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*

نورت يا طحبوش بمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*

ميرسي يا ex-moslim علي مرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‏*

نورت يا كليمو بمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2011)

*أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ !!! ‎*

أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ !!! ‎

(( ليس بالضرورة ان تسمع اصواتهم كي تدرك أنهم سقطوا منك )) . . !!

بعض انواع السقوط لا يعادله مراره
‎ 






‎ 
فالبعض‎ ‎يسقط من العين‎ . .
والبعض يسقط من القلب‎ . .
والبعض يسقط من الذاكرة‎ . .
‎ 
‎ 
والذي‎ ‎يسقط من العين‎ 


يسقط بعد مراحل من الصدمه؛ والدهشة؛ والاستنكار؛‏‎ ‎والاحتقار‎ 
ومحاولات فاشله لتبرير اختياره هذا النوع من السقوط‎ ..!! ‎ 

‎ 
أما سقوط القلب‎ 


فإنه يلي مراحل من الحب‎ ,, 
والحلم الجميل‎ ,,, 
والاحساس بالضياع والندم ومحاولات فاشله لاحياء مشاعر ماتت‎ ..!!! ‎ 
‎ 






أما سقوط الذاكره‎ 


فإنه يبدأ بعد مراحل من التذكر‎ ‎والحنين‎ 
وبعد معارك مريره مع النسيان‎ 
ناتجه عن الرغبه في التمسك بأطياف أحداث‎ ‎انتهت‎ .. 
وغالبا يكون سقوط الذاكره هو آخر مراحل السقوط‎ 
وهو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎ ...!!!! 
‎ 
‎ 





وليس بالضرورة ان الذي يسقط من عينيك يسقط من قلبك‎ ..!! 
أو أن الذي يسقط من قلبك يسقط من ذاكرتك‎ ..! 

فلكل سقوط أسبابه التي قد‎ ‎لا تتأثر أو تؤثر في 
النوع الآخر من السقوط‎ 
‎ 
‎ 
فالبعض يسقط من قلبك‎ ,, 
لكنه يظل محتفظا بمساحاته النقيه في عينيك‎ 
فيتحول 
احساسك المتضخم بحبه 
الى‎
‎احساس متضخم باحترامه‎ 
فتعامله بتقدير .. امتنانا لقدرته السامية في الاحتفاظ‎ 
‎بصورته الملونه في عينيك‎ 
برغم امتساح الصورة من قلبك‎ ..!!!!!!

وهذا النوع من‎ ‎البشر يجعلك تردد بينك وبين نفسك
شكرا‎ 
كلما تذكرته ... 





‎ 
‎ 
أما المعاناة‎ ‎الكبرى‎ .. 
فهي حين يسقط من عينيك إنسان ما‎ 
لكنه لااااا يسقط من قلبك‎ ! 
ويظل معلقا بين مراحل سقوط القلب وسقوط العين‏‎ 
وتبقى وحدك الضحية لأحاسيس‎ ‎مزعجة‎ 
تحبه ,,, لكنك بينك وبين نفسك تحتقره‎ 
وربما احتقارك له أكثر من حبك‎ ...!!! 
‎ 





‎ 
ولأن الذاكرة كالطريق‎ 
تلتقط معظم الوجوه التي‎ ‎تلتقيها‎ 
والتي قد لا يعني لك أمرها شيئا‎ 
فإن سقوط الذاكرة هو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎ 
لأنه آخر مراحل سقوطهم منك‎ ..!! 
فالذي يسقط من الذاكرة لا يبقى في‎ ‎القلب ,,, 
 ولا يبقى في العين















​


----------



## روزي86 (9 يناير 2011)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ !!! ‎*

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## †..diana..† (9 يناير 2011)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ !!! ‎*



> أما المعاناة‎ ‎الكبرى‎ ..
> فهي حين يسقط من عينيك إنسان ما‎
> لكنه لااااا يسقط من قلبك‎ !
> ويظل معلقا بين مراحل سقوط القلب وسقوط العين‏‎
> ...


 ​*فعلا هذه اكبر معاناة لقلوبنا , *
*عندما يسقط من عيننا انسان ما ويبقى معلق في قلبنا *
*حينها يتشابك الفكر بالقلب ويبدأ الصراع النفسي داخلنا , وهذه هي المعناة " التعب النفسي " *
*موضوع رائع اختي كلدانية *
*بارككِ الرب *​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2011)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ !!! ‎*

*شكرا جدا جدا
رااائع جداا
سلام الرب يسوع
*​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ !!! ‎*



روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


روزي


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ !!! ‎*



†..diana..† قال:


> *فعلا هذه اكبر معاناة لقلوبنا , *
> *عندما يسقط من عيننا انسان ما ويبقى معلق في قلبنا *
> *حينها يتشابك الفكر بالقلب ويبدأ الصراع النفسي داخلنا , وهذه هي المعناة " التعب النفسي " *
> *موضوع رائع اختي كلدانية *
> ...



diana..†;
 عطرتي موضوعي بردك الرااائع


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ !!! ‎*




النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا جدا*​
> *رااائع جداا*
> *سلام الرب يسوع*​



 اخي النهيسي شكرااا لمروورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك




​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ !!! ‎*




كلدانية قال:


> ‎
> أما المعاناة‎ ‎الكبرى‎ ..
> فهي حين يسقط من عينيك إنسان ما‎
> لكنه لااااا يسقط من قلبك‎ !
> ...





*كلام مظبوط جداا
ميرسي كلدانيه
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ !!! ‎*


ولأن الذاكرة كالطريق‎ 
تلتقط معظم الوجوه التي‎ ‎تلتقيها‎ 
والتي قد لا يعني لك أمرها شيئا‎ 
فإن سقوط الذاكرة هو أرحم أنواع‎ ‎السقوط‎ 
لأنه آخر مراحل سقوطهم منك‎ ..!! 
فالذي يسقط من الذاكرة لا يبقى في‎ ‎القلب ,,, 
 ولا يبقى في العين


كلمات  جميلة 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## fullaty (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ !!! ‎*

والذي‎ ‎يسقط من العين‎


يسقط بعد مراحل من الصدمه؛ والدهشة؛ والاستنكار؛‏‎ ‎والاحتقار‎
ومحاولات فاشله لتبرير اختياره هذا النوع من السقوط‎ ..!! ‎

*للاسف دول كترو اوى اليومين دول 
ربنا يباركك يا كلدانيه موضوع رائـــــــــــع*​


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ !!! ‎*


*شكرا جدا جدا
رااائع جداا
سلام الرب يسوع*
*ويعوض تعب محبتك امين يارب*​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: أشياء تسقط منك ولكن لا تسمع صوتها‎ !!! ‎*



سمير الشاعر قال:


> *شكرا جدا جدا*
> *رااائع جداا*
> *سلام الرب يسوع*
> *ويعوض تعب محبتك امين يارب*


انت الاروع
 مرووورك  أسعدني 
شكراااا لك​


----------

